# Not sure what Dx code to use for this report?



## she803 (Apr 7, 2011)

Physician used codes 611.72 and 611.8 but I'm not too sure if additional or different codes should be used:

Findings:
Within the palpable area of concern in the right axilla, there are several 
lymph nodes which are enlarged. The largest lymph node measures 2.1 cm in 
greatest dimension and there is diffuse cortical thickening. The lymph node
 maintains its normal reniform shape. 

IMPRESSION: PROBABLY BENIGN - FOLLOW-UP RECOMMENDED
Enlarged right axillary lymph node which likely accounts for the palpable 
area of concern with associated tenderness. Findings are likely explained 
as reactive adenopathy in the setting of an ipsilateral infection. 


Thank you,

Salima H., CPC

Radiology Coding Specialist


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,
I go with 611.72...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## NikhilCPC (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re:- one info*

Hi Nalini could you answer my question.. I am going for cpc certification this month.  I am seeking one information that i went through cpt book of current year so i came across some intial pages of the book in which some info was given about some of the selected procedurcs like endoscopic, laproscopy, arthoscopy (from every part) apart of these things some illustrations of anatomy figures & few pre-fix suffix, wordroots were given so what purpose are they given here menas for examination point of view are they main....plz respond. 

what are the main things i need to follow in terms of preperation to get through this examination.


Thanks & Regards
Nikhil Jain


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 13, 2011)

Since the provider states 'lymph nodes', you may want to look at 785.6

2009 ICD-9-CM Diagnosis Code 785.6
Enlargement of lymph nodes

http://www.icd9data.com/2009/Volume1/780-799/780-789/785/785.6.htm

ICD-9-CM Volume 2 Index Entries That Refer To 611.72
Lump - see also Mass
breast 611.72
Mass breast 611.72
Swelling 782.3
breast 611.72

If the provider wasn't sure that it was a lymph node, I would use the breast mass, but because he stated 'several axillary lymph nodes' I'd lean more toward 765.6

Either way, I don't believe the claim would deny because the provider did find an abnormality.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with using 785.6 since it specifically states "*Enlarged right axillary lymph node*".  611.72 and 611.8 are not supported by, either, the Findings or Impression.


----------

